# Is Lucozade ok to drink in pregnancy?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Really craving it and just not too sure about whether its safe to drink.    Cant find anywhere that will tell me!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's ok to have an occasional one, so just in moderation!!!!

Get ready for that sugar kick!! 

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you x


----------

